# Hangman Prop



## szarkowicz (Oct 21, 2009)

Does any one have any audio clips or know of any websites that will have sound for my hangman prop. The prop is built is a wiper motor so that it is kicking around and has a face that is hanging from 3 chains. I need to find some audio with him screaming and chocking.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

I have something I think. Let me look. I built one a few years ago but had to scrap it(wife!)


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/hangman.mp3


----------



## ebell2424 (Oct 10, 2009)

i have about 3 minutes worth of different choking tracks and stuff i use for my hangman. email me at [email protected] and ill send them to you, i dont know how to post them up here


----------

